# sick of water/trying to gain weight



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the board, but have been reading posts for a few weeks now. I'm IBS-C and over the past 10 months, I've lost 13lbs, due to all my IBS problems and stresses. I saw on here the ad for "Absorb Plus" and called and got a sample, but haven't tried it yet, thought I would try it out this weekend. I was curious to see if anyone else has tried this and what kind of results you had. I had been taking on and off, the "Boost" drink which my GI doc recommended, but I've found in the past couple of weeks, it doesn't sit well with me, and it's even lactose free! I've not tried the Ensure yet, hate to spend the money on a 6pk, $8.00+, if it's just going to react the same way. I'm also looking for something other than water all the time! I was drinking maybe 2 sodas a week, but I'm finding I get too much gastric problems, so I have about stopped. I don't drink tea or coffee, and I'm not sure if I want to drink a bunch of sugary drinks. Got any suggestions? I drink probably 6-8 bottles/glasses of water every day, my eyeballs are floating! I'm looking for something with a bit more flavor. Crystal light makes me burp alot.Thanks! Echota4


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is what I've experienced.Pop is terrible because of all of the high fructose corn syrup(HFCS). This is also a big ingredient in ensure and boost, which may or may not be your problem, but I know it bothers the hell out of me ... almost instant D.I think you'll like absorb plus....but find out how much you need...it can be very expensive...I know when I needed to gain weight...I was spending up to $25/day on this product...not exaggerating. I still haven't been able to find a great high calorie drink that doesn't bother me in one way or another...I can eat sugar fine...just not the HFCS.Try drinking teas...I know you say you don't, but I think you'll find that green teas, peppermint teas and kambucha teas can be very soothing for various reasons...I drink 2-3 cups of tea a day...I also drink all natural fruit juices...Make sure they don't put any additives in them though especially HFCS or lots of other sugars. I juice my own, but I know you can find some real good all natural/organic juices in most stores. Gatorade is another one that seems to sit well.Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ensure (at least the ingredient list I looked at) has regular, not high fructose corn syrup, but more of the sugar is from sucrose which is betetr tolerated.K.


----------



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I did have a friend recommend the Propel waters, they come in 6 different flavors and they've got some good nutrients too. I got a couple different flavors over the weekend to try and the Berry and Tropical Citrus flavors are really good. I do have my brother in law, who works for a local health club, he's checking out some soy based mixes to help with putting some weight on. I did try the absorb plus, I wasn't overly impressed with it, but I figure if I really get sick, that would be good to get.Echota4


----------



## one_united (Jul 6, 2004)

From my experience Miso soup with olive oil helped alot. You can purchase miso in most health stores. It is made from fermented soy beans. After the fermentation process the beans are extremely good for digestion being that they contain natural enzymes and wont give you any gas or bloting problems. It is a good source of protein which most IBS sufferers arent getting enough of. Olive oil is the only kind of fat that sits well with me.Miso is a brownish paste, which disolves in water to give you instant soup. You can use hot or cold water.Another recomendation is non alcoholic barley malt, if you like the taste.As far as a sweet drink. Look for fig sugar (or other fruit sugar) in your health food store. Disolve a spoonful in water and it will be more palpable. Another sugestion which will also help you gain wait is brown rice malt. Great tasting honeylike substance which is also very nutritional. Disolve some in water. Add it to foods, or lick it off a spoon.Happiness is the greatest cure~Mike


----------

